# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  फोन से समधित।

## Rajender Parshad .

मेरे पास सेमसगं जेड़ 1 मोबाइल है ।जब कोइ विड़ो ओपन करता हू तो Tap the window manager and close some window लिखा आता है।कृपया बताए विड़ो आइकोन कहा होता है।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

android में नीचे तीन बटन होते हैं। प्रायः बीच वाला या दाईं ओर वाला बटन थोड़ी देर तक दबाए रखने से विंडो आइकान खुल जाता है जिसमें तमाम विंडो दिखाई पड़ते हैं जिनके ऊपरी कोने पर क्रॉस का चिह्न बना होता है। क्रॉस का चिह्न छूने से वह विन्डो बन्द हो जाता है।

----------

